# Im so so sorry Tia.



## RescuedRabbit (Oct 17, 2010)

Tia somehow managed to escape her day pen today, 17.10.10.

I heard screaming and crying, and thought nothing of it, I thought it was just a bird or something.

I went out to check on her an hour ago and she was gone, I called my dog and was horrified to see white fur on her mouth.

Im sure you can work out the rest...

Tia was a rescue. I got her from horrendous conditions with her brother. For the last month I had been working with her depression and fear issues, and after all this my absolute ignorance was responsible for her death.

I am so sorry to my little angel. My first female rescue. I will never forgive myself for ignoring your cries. I will never forgive myself for risking your life so easily.

I hope your month with me was better than your first six months of life.

Rest in Peace Tia, say hi to Bam Bam for meray:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 17, 2010)

Tia wouldn't blame you.

She knows she was loved and you gave her the best month of her life ever.

If she was depressed and fearful then she is finally at peace, you gave her everything she needed in the end and she knows this.

It's hard but don't blame yourself...RIP Tia :hearts:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 17, 2010)

so sorry for your loss of Tia. Stuff happens out of our control all the time.


----------



## tristaw. (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry  sometimes no matter how hard we try to control our environments and what happens in them, things go very wrong. it's not your fault. you gave her your love and time. that's all anyone could do and you did more than most do. RIP Tia xo


----------



## RescuedRabbit (Oct 17, 2010)

Thankyou for your kind words everyone. It really means a lot. I just think if I had come out when I heard the crying I could have helped her..


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh my God, I couldn't imagine if one of my pets killed my rabbit. Don't blame yourself. You should be grieving the loss of a special friend that is hard enough without guilt. Binky free Little Tia :bunnyangel2:


----------

